# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας - AWMN 2013

## 7bpm

To Σωματείο του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών σας προσκαλεί στην εκδήλωση κοπής πίτας την Κυριακή 24 Φλεβάρη 2013, ώρα 15:00, στο FloCafe - Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας 15 Τ.Κ., 15123 στην Νέα Φιλοθέη.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του σωματείου και τα μέλη του προσκαλούν ολόκληρο το δίκτυο, συγγενείς και φίλους/ες τους αλλά και όλους όσους επιθυμούν να παρευρεθούν στην εκδήλωση, στον 1ο όροφο του κτιρίου με δωρεάν buffet, και ειδική τιμή για ποτά από το bar.

Θα ακολουθήσουν ανταλλαγές ευχών και απόψεων για τις δράσεις του συλλόγου τη νέα χρονιά καθώς και κλήρωση δώρων.

Ευχόμαστε το 2013 να είναι έτος γεμάτο αισιοδοξία, ελπίδα και ευημερία για την εκπλήρωση ονείρων, στόχων, συλλογικών αναγκών και επιθυμιών.

Περιμένουμε να μας τιμήσετε με την παρουσία σας, κάνοντας παράλληλα και to απαραίτητο RSVP (ασύρματα ή από το internet). 


Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο.

floca.jpg

ΥΓ. Η πρόσβαση με το αυτοκίνητο είναι πολύ εύκολη (βλέπε σχετικό χάρτη) όπου υπάρχει και αρκετός χώρος για parking πίσο απο το μαγαζι.

----------


## 7bpm

Λόγο τεχνικών προβλημάτων το FloCafe στον Παράδεισο Αμαρουσίου θα παραμείνει κλειστό για σχεδόν έναν μήνα.

Η εκδήλωση μας μεταφέρεται στο FloCafe της Νέας Φιλοθέης, που βρίσκεται στην Λεωφόρο Κηφισίας 15 Τ.Κ. 15123 (στάση Νοσοκομείο Υγεία, δίπλα από την παλιά Αυτοκίνηση)

Ενημερώθηκε και το αρχικό post.

----------


## NetTraptor

UP!!! Στις 15:00 εεε!

----------

